# Charleston S.C or Charlotte N.C



## krave (Mar 24, 2014)

So I am considering relocating to Charleston S.C or maybe Charlotte N.C. I am curious to what the job prospects (Companies ,1000 to 1 employees to jobs) are for a brand new just starting Emt-B. 

I have all the certs I think I need including National Registry. I am currently in southern California and the job market is pretty tough..

Also if anyone has any experience with relocating to either area from the southern California area what the differences are personally, professionally,just anything that will helpful that would be great...Feel free to p.m me 

Thanks....Gary


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 24, 2014)

I live just outside Charlotte and spend a lot of time in Charleston. Very different places.

I have not worked EMS (outside of HEMS) in either area so I don't know a ton about working for the EMS agencies, but I have an idea what's going on. I can give you a lot more info about cost of living and general stuff like that.

PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Imacho (Mar 24, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I live just outside Charlotte and spend a lot of time in Charleston. Very different places.
> 
> I have not worked EMS (outside of HEMS) in either area so I don't know a ton about working for the EMS agencies, but I have an idea what's going on. I can give you a lot more info about cost of living and general stuff like that.
> 
> PM me if you'd like.



I'm from so cal as well and work in Charlotte for Mecklenburg EMS. www.medic911.com. It's great working here. 

PM for inside info.


----------



## c0pybara (Jun 3, 2014)

Late reply I know. But I've posted before on another acct elsewhere and am having some trouble. I'm an EMT-B and have been in the Charlotte for a few months with reciprocity now after moving from Texas. And I've had a tough time snagging an opportunity for a leg up, mainly reaching out to VFDs. So any tips would be appreciated!

I was curious about how that experience has been and if you have any tips about the application process. I sent my app packet and I know they have wait period for background checks etc, followed by in-person assessments, etc.


----------

